# my furr-tribe...



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

some of my current furr-babies <3

My newest little guys, I got them yesterday. they're so sweet but incredibly tiny and not properly weaned yet. I'm against buying animals from petstores but I couldn't leave them there, I'm such a sucker. The smaller one also has about half of his tail missing. I'm not sure what happened to him but it's healing well. 



















This is Terror, munching on a mealworm, they love it when I bring treats home from my work. 










Peaches is my double rex girl who was a rescue from a breeder who was going to do away with her because she was apparently a bad mum! 



















Storm and Star are my tubby girls, Star (on the right) is just over 500g. 










And Skitz and Jypsy are two of my hooded girls.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Awwee little stubby tail. Thumbs up to you for giving them a loving home ^_^ Half a tail probably would have led him to be snake food


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Too cute! I'm a sucker for the pet store rodents, too


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Too cute!! 
Love the names as well, especially Terror. ;D


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks guys <3

ema-leigh I think they are just tubby. :-X I don't think their genetics are anything special, star is a girl I abducted from a feeder breeder 2 yrs ago and Storm is a pet store ratty. 

peaches is definately a cutie, i love how she's always changing from wrinkly naked butt to fuzzy girl. 

Fuzzy peaches...










Naked peaches. lol.










And for all the girls out there paranoid about what their butts look like naked... think of poor wrinkly peaches.  










All my others are rescues, adopted from a rat rescue near me that a friend runs. 

and thanks carina, terror is so named because he has a tear in his ear, hence tear-or. lame, but we all think it's cute. hehe. 

I think my boys have been watching too much meerkat manor...


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Those faces are so cute!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

naked bums harharhar


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL Love Peaches' cute wrinkley butt.  Does her fur grow in and then fall out or something? Why does she go from fuzzy Peaches to naked Peaches? (Sorry - 'scuse the lack of knowledge - I'd never even heard of a double rex until I came here. )


----------



## pacific_crush88 (Mar 18, 2010)

Omg Peaches is adorable. They all are actually. Yea Im a sucker for a pet store ratties as well. Its hard to resist when their just staring at you with those beedy little eyes(This is why my hubby doesnt like me going by myself...lol) ;D


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

nertnie, double rexes are also called patchwork rexes I THINK. lol, I'm not 100% sure, they aren't common in Aust and I got her from a breeder trying to make money by breeding "rare" rats, with no concerns for their health at all.  her furr grows in and moults in patches and then growns back again. I knew that she would be like that before I got her, but I'm amazed at how often she moults and grows. lol. one day I'll do a picture diary of her moults. 

My first rats were pet store rats, but since finding the rat rescue and becoming good friends with the awesome woman that runs it I haven't bought any pet store rats nor considered it. buying them just gives them an excuse to obtain more and over here most pet stores aren't stocked by good breeders. the two little boys are the first pet store rats I've bought since finding the rescue and I only bought them because they were so tiny, they weren't even properly weaned, and with the little guy's tail being like it was I doubted he'd find a good home.


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for the info. Very interesting! I've learned so much about ratties since coming here. I love the people in this forum!! 

Your fur-tribe is adorable.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Peaches is a doll! You have some adorable rats.


----------

